# Adobe flash player won't fetch



## vadimkolchev (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all,

Yesterday after clean install I tried to fetch linux-f10-flashplayer11, version 236, but it failed to fetch from adobe website. When I tried to download it manually, it gave me version 238. I think, that version 236 doesn't exist on their server anymore. When will it be updated in the ports collection and is it safe to apply a patch locally to fetch newer version? I've got a patch, but I'm not sure how to do it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 24, 2012)

Just file a PR.
EDIT: I can download it without any issues.


----------



## vadimkolchev (Sep 24, 2012)

First of all, thank you for your reply and information. Sorry, I'm new to FreeBSD, and not sure that I understand what PR is and how to file it. As for me - it doesn't fetch and I was sure that it was because of missing version on adobe's website. However, if you tell me, that it works from you, I wondering what can cause this problem for me. To add I can say that I tried to download the needed version manually, and it gave me "file not found" on adobes' server. Therefore I can't understand how it works for you here.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2012)

Adobe likes to update their Flash without notice.  Sometimes they change the binary without changing the version number.

Anyway, a PR is a Problem Report.  It's the FreeBSD bug report system, so problems are known and logged.  There is a command-line version, send-pr(1), but I find the web version much easier to use: http://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html.


----------



## vadimkolchev (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. I'll wait for some time, if it doesn't work for me, I will file PR.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 25, 2012)

vadimkolchev said:
			
		

> Yesterday after clean install I tried to fetch linux-f10-flashplayer11, version 236, but it failed to fetch from adobe website.



The same thing happened to me 5 days ago. I had to transfer the files from /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/11.2r202.236 on my laptop over to my PC to install flash.


----------



## vadimkolchev (Sep 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have another installation to get needed file. The main question for me here is - is flashplugin that unpopular, so that no-one who is able to update it in port collection, cares about doing that? By the way, could you be so kind to post the file anywhere for me to download it? It would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 26, 2012)

You have PM.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2012)

vadimkolchev said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't have another installation to get needed file. The main question for me here is - is flashplugin that unpopular, so that no-one who is able to update it in port collection, cares about doing that? By the way, could you be so kind to post the file anywhere for me to download it? It would be great.



Update your ports tree, the port was updated just now.  Please remember that maintainers are almost always volunteers, so ports are updated as time permits.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 26, 2012)

Gives me a chance to install it the right way too. They didn't show up when I ran aboutlugins in my browser and now they do.


----------



## vadimkolchev (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone,
The problem is solved now. I wrote to the maintainer about this problem and he was very helpful and kind and now we have flashplugin updated in ports collection.


----------

